# What to do ?



## 707blackgto (Jan 25, 2006)

What to do? I have a 05 goat with air intake and LT. I got tuned and put down 365hp and 371tq. I would like to get to 400+ whp, what should I do ??


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

Wsup Mayne!!!
Get a Cam that should put you at 400 or above depending on which one you get


----------



## smkdu (Sep 22, 2005)

707GTOLS2 said:


> Wsup Mayne!!!
> Get a Cam that should put you at 400 or above depending on which one you get


:agree My 5.7 put down around 35-40 more with the cam I got installed. If the came dosen't work heads will definately get you there.:cheers


----------



## 707blackgto (Jan 25, 2006)

yeah that what i though cam or heads. Hell or both


----------



## smkdu (Sep 22, 2005)

Heads are usually where you'll find the most power but the cam is cheaper.


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

Cam Cam Cam!!!
I'll bet'cha dollars to donuts that a cam alone would put you above the magical 400hp mark as long as you don't go with a whimpy cam. The TR224 or better would get you there. 
Good Luck and please keep us all posted with what you do and how things turn out. I can guarantee you that somebody else will have this same question within a few months, so we can just point them to the solution you found. :cheers


----------

